# help me calculate looped tubes, please :)



## woocro (Jan 8, 2017)

So i would try looped tubes, for now i use tapered TBG 1-3/4, draw lenght 43 inches.

can anyone suggest me looped tubed lenght and type for approy similar force? im little stupid when math is needed 

thank you!


----------



## andypandy1 (Apr 8, 2016)

this outta help you out  and if you want to make a psuedo tapered bandset this video from simple shot should help out a lot


----------



## woocro (Jan 8, 2017)

Thnx!


----------

